# New Fish!!



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Picked up 10 new fish. 
Been looking for these for a long time!
found them over on the east coast. ordered online - which I have never done, I was very impressed!
Anyway we now have added 4 - Usisya Flavescent Peacock
3 - Kandee Peacock and 3 - Pearlmutt.
Very excited! I will have to post pics and video of the tank and pond soon.
We have learned that we cant put anything else in the pond. South American Cichlids are voracious eaters. 50 Minnows in a day! They werent even intended to be food!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Would like to see some pics when established~!!


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

Will do Jim!
I am not sure if I am allowed to say where I got them from. But wow.
I was going to a breeder here and got exceptional fish from him, these beat them and they are only 2-3 inches!


----------



## Jim Albright (Jan 22, 2013)

Will these fish mix well with the Malawi Mbuna's?


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

The pearlmutt is a malawi mbuna.
I have them in the tank with all the other haps, peacocks and everything going well.


----------



## Rogerd (Sep 2, 2013)

Can't wait to see pics


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

People post links to buyers here, I don't see why you couldn't share that information. I live on the east coast. Always looking for a bargain on fish.


----------



## rayray74 (Mar 19, 2013)

I am working on pics, have a few but blurry. of course.
so the place I got the fish from was quinnsfins.com
great experience and very happy with the fish.


----------

